# شرح 120 امر من اوامر run



## PETER_OSCAR (7 مارس 2009)

شرح 120 امر من اوامر run 
.
ابدأ Start 
ثم تختار


تشغيل Run
ثم تكتب الأمرالذى تريده من الأوامر الموجودة فى الأسفل



01. Accessibility Controls


Access.cpl



الاضافات على الويندوز امكانية اضافة ماوس علىالكيبور و بعض اعدادات


الويندوز




02. Accessibility Wizard


accwiz



اعدادات اضافات الويندوز




03. Add Hardware Wizard


hdwwiz.cpl



لاضافة مكون جديد فى جهازالكمبيوتر




04. Add/Remove Programs


appwiz.cpl



لاضافةأو ازالة برنامج من الويندوز




05. Administrative Tools


control admintools



أدوات مدير الجهاز




06. Automatic Updates


wuaucpl.cpl



لعمل تحديث لنسخة الويندوز من علىالانترنت




07. Bluetooth Transfer Wizard


fsquirt



اعدادات البلوتوث لنقل الملفات




08. Calculator


calc



الآله الحاسبة




09. Certificate Manager


certmgr.msc



تصاريح الويندوز و الأعضاء




10. Character Map


charmap



رموز اضافية للكتابة




11. Check Disk Utility


chkdsk



للكشف على البارتيشن و اصلاح الأجزاءالفاسدة




12. Clipboard Viewer


clipbrd



كل ما تضعه فىأمر Copy يظهر هنا




13. Command Prompt


cmd



الدوسالخاص بالويندوز




14. Component Services


dcomcnfg



خدمات الويندوز و الاعدادات




15. Computer Management


compmgmt.msc



ادارةالكمبيوتر




16.Control Panel




control



لوحةتحكم الويندوز




17. Date And Time Properties


timedate.cpl



اعدادات التاريخ و الوقت




18. DDE Shares


ddeshare



التحكم فى مشاركة الملفات




19. Device Manager


devmgmt.msc



مدير أجزاء الكمبيوتر كارت الصوت والشاشه و كل ما هو موجود فى جهاز


الكمبيوتر




20. Direct X Troubleshooter


dxdiag



مشاكل الدايركت اكس و معلوماتعنها




21. Disk Cleanup Utility




cleanmgr



تنظيف و اعدادالبارتيشن




22. Disk Defragment


dfrg.msc



ترتيبالبارتيشن لجعله أكثر سرعه و نظافة




23. Disk Management


diskmgmt.msc



ترتيب البارتيشن لجعله أكثر سرعه ونظافة




24. Disk Partition Manager


diskpart



تقسيمالهارد و اعادة تجزئته




25. Display Properties


control desktop



اعدادات الشاشة و الخلفية و حافظات الشاشة والألوان




26. Display Properties


desk.cpl



اعداداتالشاشة و الخلفية و حافظات الشاشة و الألوان




27. Dr. Watson System Troubleshooting Utility


drwtsn32



لمعالجة بعض أخطاء و عيوبالويندوز




28. Driver Verifier Utility


verifier



للكشفعن التعريفات




29. Event Viewer


eventvwr.msc



لمشاهدةالأحداث التى تمت فى الجهاز




30. Files And Settings Transfer Tool


migwiz



لنقل الاعدادات من جهاز الى آخر




31. File Signature Verification Tool


sigverif



الملفات التى تمت معالجتها عنطريق مايكروسوفت




32. Findfast


findfast.cpl



للبحثالسريع عن العناصر



33. Folders Options


control folders



اعدادات المجلد و الملفات




34. Fonts


control fonts



اعدادات الخطوط



35. Fonts Folder


fonts



اعدادات الخطوط




36. Free Cell Card Game


freecell



لعبة الكوتشينة الشهيرة الخلااياالأربعه




37. Game Controllers


joy.cpl



اعدادات زراعالألعاب




38. Group Policy Editor XP Prof


gpedit.msc



تصاريح الأعضاء و الجروبات




39. Hearts Card Game


mshearts



لعبه القلوب




40. Help and Support


helpctr



المساعدة و الدعم الفنى




41. HyperTerminal


hypertrm



لنقل الملفات من على جهاز الى آخر من أى مكانفى العالم




42. Iexpress Wizard


iexpress



لعمل ملفذاتى التشغيل




43. Indexing Service


ciadv.msc



لعملفهرسة للملفات لسهولة تصفحها و البحث عنها




44. Internet Connection Wizard


icwconn1



اعادات الاتصال بالانترنت




45. Internet Explorer


iexplore



متصفح الانترنتالشهير




46. Internet Properties


inetcpl.cpl



اعداداتالانترنت و التصفح




47. Internet Setup Wizard


inetwiz



اعدادات الاتصال بالانترنت




48. Keyboard Properties


control keyboard



خيارات لوحةالمفاتيح




49. Local Security Settings


secpol.msc



اعدادات الحماية و الخصوصية




50. Local Users and Groups


lusrmgr.msc



اعدادات الأعضاء والجروبات




.
51. Logs You Out Of Windows


logoff



لعمل تبديل مستخدمين




52. Malicious Software Removal Tool


mrt



ازالة الملفات الضارة




53. Microsoft Chat


winchat



برنامج مايكروسوفت للدردشة


54. Microsoft Movie Maker


moviemk



من أحسن برامج التعامل مع الفيديوهات و تحريرها


55. Microsoft Paint


mspaint



الرسام الشهير


56. Microsoft Syncronization Tool


mobsync



لعمل اتصال بأى كائن



57. Minesweeper Game


winmine



لعبة الألغام


58. Mouse Properties


control mouse



اعدادات الماوس



59. Mouse Properties


main.cpl



اعدادات الماوس



60. Nero


nero



لنسخ الملفات على اسطوانة


61. Netmeeting


conf



برنامج محادثة رائع جدا



62. Network Connections


control netconnections



اعدادات الشبكة و الآىبى


63. Network Connections


ncpa.cpl



اعدادات الشبكةو الآى بى


65. Notepad


notepad



برنامج الكتابة فىملفات تيكيست


66. Object Packager


packager



لعمل باكيت لعدد من الملفات


67. ODBC Data Source Administrator


odbccp32.cpl



للتعامل مع قواعد بيانات الويندوز


68. On ***een Keyboard


osk



لوحة مفاتيح بالفارة فقط فى حالة وجود أى عطل فى لوحة المفاتيح


69. Outlook Express


msimn



برنامج الايميلات الشهير


70. Paint


pbrush



الرسام الشهير


73. Performance Monitor


perfmon



معرفة حالة الجهاز و بيانات عنه


74. Phone And Modem Options


telephon.cpl



اعدادات التليفون و الاتصال التليفونى


75. Phone Dialer


dialer



لعمل اتصال عن طريق التليفون من الكمبيوتر


76. Pinball Game


pinball



لعبة البلى بين بول


77. Power Configuration


powercfg.cpl



اعدادات الباور و الطاقة و الحفاظ علىطاقة الجهاز



81. Regional Settings

intl.cpl

خيارات اللغة و الأرقام والتاريخ



82. Registry Editor

regedit

لفتحالريجيسترى



84. Remote Access Phonebook

rasphone

لعمل ريموت للتحكم فى الجهاز من أىمكان



85. Remote Desktop

mstsc

لعمل ريموت للتحكم فىالجهاز من أى مكان



86. Removable Storage

ntmsmgr.msc

الاضافات المرنة مثل السى دى روم و الدى فى دىروم



87. Removable Storage Operator Requests

ntmsoprq.msc

التحكم فى الاضافات المرنة مثل السى دى روم والدى فى دى روم



88. Resultant Set of Policy XP Prof

rsop.msc

للتحكم فى التصاريح



89. Scanners and Cameras

sticpl.cpl

اعدادات الماسح الضوئى و الكاميراتالرقمية



90. Scheduled Tasks

control schedtasks

برنامج جدول الأعمال لاعطاءه أعمال يقوم بها فى أوقتمعينة



91. Security Center

wscui.cpl

سنترالحماية



92. Services

services.msc

خدمات الويندوز والتحكم بها سواء اغلاق أو فتح



93. Shared Folders

fsmgmt.msc

المجلدات المشارك بها فىالجهاز



94. Shuts Down Windows

shutdown

عمل اغلاقللويندوز



95. Sounds and Audio

mmsys.cpl

اعداداتالصوت



96. Spider Solitare Card Game

spider

لعبةسبايدر سوليتير



97. SQL Client Configuration

cliconfg

اعدادات الاس كيو ال



98. System Configuration Editor

sysedit

اعداداتالنظام



99. System Configuration Utility

msconfig

اعدادات نظام البداية و البووت والخدمات



100. System Information

msinfo32

معلوماتالنظام و الجهاز



101. System Properties

sysdm.cpl

معلومات النظام و امكانياتالجهاز



102. Task Manager

taskmgr

لفتح قائمة الأعمالالفعالة فى الويندوز



103. TCP Tester

tcptest

لعملاختبار على اتصال TCP



104. Telnet Client

telnet

برنامج نقل الملفات من على الدوس



105. User Account Management

nusrmgr.cpl

اعدادات الأعضاء والمستخدمين



106. Utility Manager

utilman

الاضافاتالموجودة فى الويندوز مثل العدسة



107. Windows Address Book

wab

كتاب العناوين لتسجيل ما تريد



108. Windows Address Book Import Utility

wabmig

لتحويل أى كتاب عناوين من مكانالى آخر



109. Windows Explorer

explorer

مستكشفالملفات و المجلدات



110. Windows Firewall

firewall.cpl

للتحكم فى الجدار النارى



111. Windows Magnifier

magnify

لفتح العدسة المكبرة



112. Windows Management Infrastructure

wmimgmt.msc

لاعدادالويندوز



113. Windows Media Player

wmplayer

برنامجالأفلام الشهير ميديا بلاير



114. Windows Messenger

msmsgs

ماسنجر الويندوز أشهر برامجالاتصال



115. Windows Picture Import Wizard need camera connected

wiaacmgr

لسحب صورة من كاميرا رقمية و يلزم وجودكاميرا



116. Wins System Security Tool

syskey

لعملحماية للويندوز



117. Win Update Launches

wupdmgr

لفتح برنامج تحديث الويندوز الى آخرنسخة



118. Win Version To Show Which Version Of Win

winver

لمعرفة اصدار الويندوز



119. Win XP Tour Wizard

tourstart

جولة داخلالويندوز



120.Wordpad

write

برنامج الكتابة الشهير


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على شرح الاوامر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مرورك يا كوكو مان


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا لمجهودك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## Raymond (8 مارس 2009)

عجبوني بصراحة ... ربنا يباركك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك بيتر


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

ميرسى لمجهودك والشرح يا بيتر


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

تمام
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الروح النارى (23 فبراير 2010)

peter_oscar قال:


> شرح 120 امر من اوامر run


 

*شــــــــــكراااً ليـــ peter_oscar ـك*

*معلومات قيمة جداااً*
*وترجمة المعنى رااائع*

*المسيح معاك فى خدمتك*​


----------

